# question about ring protocol



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I encountered something at a show this weekend that really threw me off....just wondered if this is generally acceptable, I'm so new to this that maybe it happens all the time and I'm just not aware of it??
We were showing in the open class, there were 7 dogs in the class. The person in front of me was also fairly new to conformation showing.
During the class the dog's breeder came up to the ring SEVERAL times to tell the owner/handler what to do, such as, PULL HIS HEAD UP MORE, DON'T PUT HIS BACK FEET SO FAR OUT, etc. 
It seemed weird and downright rude to me. This was while the judge was examining the line of dogs, and while he was making his final decisions. He kept stepping back to look at the whole class while examining the line of dogs, so he had to be aware of the breeder and what she was doing.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless it was really disruptive, in which case the judge could ask that it be stopped, it is not that unusual. It can certainly be done discreetly. I've helped students/novice handlers like this before, but never in a way that would be rude or bothersome to others.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I was curious. I think this crossed over into rude, because she was almost yelling....


----------

